# Walnut Creek, help Please



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello,

My job is taking me to the Walnut Creek area of CA in about 6 weeks or so.. Are there any places in the area that rent road bikes. I would prefer a local shop if possible.. Also can anybody suggest any good rides out there. A 20 mile loop would be perfect.. I am out there for work u know... Thanks


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Don't know about bike rentals but Diablo should be on your short list for riding in that area.


----------



## Timma (Jun 20, 2008)

If you're a rider that prefers trails to trying to convince Bay Area drivers to share the road then look up the Canal Trail and the Iron Horse trails.


----------



## Timma (Jun 20, 2008)

Encina Bike shop is a pretty good shop and they are very close to the Canal Trail where it intersects the Iron Horse trail.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Timma said:


> Encina Bike shop is a pretty good shop and they are very close to the Canal Trail where it intersects the Iron Horse trail.


I know they have used bikes, but do they rent?


----------



## Timma (Jun 20, 2008)

Not to sure. I'm sure you could do a google search on Walnut Creek and Concord bike shops and just call around.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

California L33 said:


> I know they have used bikes, but do they rent?


No idea, but they would be worth calling. They have been in business for a long time and they have a good reputation. They would certainly be aware of any shops in the area that do offer rentals.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

The Contra Costa Canal Trail to the Iron Horse trail, to Olivera Rd, then Willow Pass, and back onto the CCCT, provides a nice 15 mile loop. You can extend it to 20 by bypassing the Iron Horse and heading to the other end of the CCCT, but the CCCT that parallels the Iron Horse most closely (the Western Leg) is a much lower speed trail, nice, but lots of stop signs, and not well paved. See the pdf.

(Another Edit: North of Monument the Iron Horse is a great bike trail, well paved, and goes under every road for almost 2.5 miles- no stop lights, no stop signs, unheard of in the area.)

http://www.ebparks.org/files/EBRPD_files/brochure/canaltr.pdf

(Edit: Walnut Creek, for some reason, isn't printed on that map, but it's to the right of Pleasant Hill, and below Concord.)

You can also do a 'loop' by heading out the Iron Horse toward Danville, then coming back Dublin/Danville Blvd., but as they parallel each other about 100 yards away it's not much of a loop. It does give you a change of view. You can also go over Mount Diablo, using the Iron Horse as part of the loop. 

http://www.ebparks.org/files/EBRPD_files/brochure/ihnorth.pdf
http://www.ebparks.org/files/Iron_Horse_south.pdf

Let me know if you need more detailed instructions. Many of the roads in the area are bike friendly, but there are some exceptions, notably-

Ygnacio Valley Road and Treat Blvd. 

These are major thoroughfares that parallel each other about a mile apart with no bike lanes, no shoulders, and aggressive drivers. Luckily, the CCCT parallels them (is actually between them). If you're bold you can ride Ygnacio Valley East of Oak Grove- nice wide shoulder Eastbound after a mile (use sidewalk before then), and places to loop around. I still wouldn't do it during rush hour. And off the top of my head, I wouldn't ride Monument Blvd. either. The bad roads are pretty obvious though, and there are usually ways around them.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Svcc*

They are sponsors of this board and Karl is the real deal. Not sure if he can get a bike to Walnut Creek, he's down by San Jose, but it never hurts to ask.

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/


----------



## fiddlr40 (Sep 18, 2007)

These guys rent:
http://pegasusbicycleworks.blogspot.com/ 

Good shop in Danville, about 10 miles south of WC.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

fiddlr40 said:


> These guys rent:
> http://pegasusbicycleworks.blogspot.com/
> 
> Good shop in Danville, about 10 miles south of WC.


+1 for these guys, great people and the shop is literally less than 100 feet from the above mentioned Iron Horse Trail.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

A lot of stop and go on Iron Horse. Not much of a route for fast ridin', more like a cruisin' route if you ask me. You'll be dodging a lot of joggers, kids, dogs, walkers, etc. for some of the trail if it's the weekend and the weather's good. Every 1/4 mile or so will be a light/road crossing too. I highly suggest Mt. Diablo, 10.8 miles of climbing and of course 10.8 miles of descending . So there's your 20 miles . 

+1 on Pegasus too. Ask for Chris (owner) to help you out. Really cool guy to deal with from what I've seen. My buddy bought his Wilier frame from there and brought his old bike in that evening, they swapped all the parts and fitted him the next day.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

suasponte2/75 said:


> A lot of stop and go on Iron Horse. Not much of a route for fast ridin', more like a cruisin' route if you ask me. You'll be dodging a lot of joggers, kids, dogs, walkers, etc. for some of the trail if it's the weekend and the weather's good. Every 1/4 mile or so will be a light/road crossing too. I highly suggest Mt. Diablo, 10.8 miles of climbing and of course 10.8 miles of descending . So there's your 20 miles .
> 
> +1 on Pegasus too. Ask for Chris (owner) to help you out. Really cool guy to deal with from what I've seen. My buddy bought his Wilier frame from there and brought his old bike in that evening, they swapped all the parts and fitted him the next day.


The Iron Horse is about 20 miles long, and has one of the longest stretches (the north end, in Concord, at about 2.5 miles long) of no stop sign, no stop light, no road crossing rides in the area without getting onto some of the more remote 2 lane roads miles from Walnut Creek where the OP was asking about originally. It's also not heavily used by walkers, joggers, etc. The area between W.C. and Pegasus isn't great, but you can use Danville/Dublin Blvd. which parallels it, has bike lanes, and doesn't have too many traffic controls out of the towns proper. Going south past Pegasus the Iron Horse has some nice stretches, too, not as long as the north end, but if you're a 'serious' cyclist you can use the stop signs to mark interval points. And you're right, Diablo is great for climbing. You can also go over it, Northgate to Southgate Rd. (or vice versa) and use the Iron Horse as part of that loop. The OP is not going to be wanting for great places to ride.


----------



## mysavers (Dec 1, 2009)

*Directions to mt. diablo*

hi, i'm also new to WC/Concord area. I have tried riding the CCCT and Iron horse Trail and recently found out there's a sign leading to Mt. Diablo park behind the John Muir Hospital near Ygnacio Valley road. Is this the same way you mentioned going to the Northgate road or it's different? I hope someone can clarify this because i also want to try going to the mt. diablo road, when i get stronger hehe. Thanks.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Might be a little long for you, but I did this ride yesterday that I found on the garmin connect webpage. Road surface was excellent except for the area in the Berkeley hills. Traffic was practically nonexistant when there wasn't a bike lane. Fairly hilly route.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/27373651




Muaythaibike said:


> Hello,
> 
> My job is taking me to the Walnut Creek area of CA in about 6 weeks or so.. Are there any places in the area that rent road bikes. I would prefer a local shop if possible.. Also can anybody suggest any good rides out there. A 20 mile loop would be perfect.. I am out there for work u know... Thanks


----------



## NorCalRider (Apr 1, 2006)

mysavers said:


> hi, i'm also new to WC/Concord area. I have tried riding the CCCT and Iron horse Trail and recently found out there's a sign leading to Mt. Diablo park behind the John Muir Hospital near Ygnacio Valley road. Is this the same way you mentioned going to the Northgate road or it's different? I hope someone can clarify this because i also want to try going to the mt. diablo road, when i get stronger hehe. Thanks.


The best route depends on your direction. The trial near John Muir Hospital will eventually get you to Walnut Avenue (but you cross alot of streets along the way, not to mention pedestrians with dogs). If you take that trial, stay on it until you hit Walnut Avenue, then go right on Walnut until it ends; then right on Castle Rock Road and immediately left on North Gate Road. That will take you into Mt. Diablo State Park.

You can also take the Contra Costa Canal trail to Bancroft Road which becomes Walnut Avenue when you cross Ygnacio (do not ride on Ygnacio itself due to high speed traffic and no bike lane). (You can also take the Canal trial to Oak Grove Road (east of Bancroft) which deadends at the Walnut Avenue/Castle Rock Road intersection.)


----------



## NorCalRider (Apr 1, 2006)

For rides in the area check out www.diablocyclists.org and look at their rides library. Most routes are longer than 20 miles but some have options for shortening. 

Pegasus in Danville is a nice shop and can also help with routes. Also check out the East Bay Bicycle Coalition map that is available at most local bike shops.


----------



## mysavers (Dec 1, 2009)

i appreciate your help. thanks a lot.


----------

